# White 1959 Corvette Three Speed......eBay



## GTs58 (May 6, 2018)

Not mine and the sellers name doesn't ring a bell. Bidding starts at $300.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=273193961671


----------



## vincev (May 7, 2018)

sweet


----------



## bikepaulie (May 7, 2018)

shh!


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2018)

Someone got a a sweet deal !


----------



## spoker (May 11, 2018)

in my mind some realistic prices have been showing up latley


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 12, 2018)

I lost it by 16 bucks oh well


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I lost it by 16 bucks oh well




Anyone know who got this?


----------



## phantom (May 12, 2018)

I know that the winning bid was not the last bid placed...It was chipped away at in the last minute. When it's not a BIN and there is an item I want I just enter my max amount I am willing to pay on my first bid and let others bidders enter keep bidding in small increments. If they surpass my bid so be it, I entered my max up front.


----------



## hatz4katz (Jan 4, 2019)

Just saw this old post. I was the winner of the auction. I have taken the bike completely apart and in the process of cleaning everything. No repaint, no rechrome, just clean it as much as possible. It will be a nice rider and will be a nice compliment to my 5 speed corvette.  I'll post pictures when it is finished.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 4, 2019)

hatz4katz said:


> Just saw this old post. I was the winner of the auction. I have taken the bike completely apart and in the process of cleaning everything. No repaint, no rechrome, just clean it as much as possible. It will be a nice rider and will be a nice compliment to my 5 speed corvette.  I'll post pictures when it is finished.





Congrats hatz! Glad to see someone I know got that. I was very tempted but my garages are full.


----------



## hatz4katz (Jan 30, 2019)

"After" pictures of the Corvette.  Lots of elbow grease involved. I replaced the tires, tubes, chain and brake pads.  Also added new pedals as the original ones were too rusted.  Vincent "bicyclebones" did a great job on the fenders.  I used 0000 steel wool and polishing compound to clean the white paint. Stayed away from the decals.  As with all of my bikes, this one is a rider; no garage queens around here....
Thank you to all the CABE members who have posted their tips for bike clean up / restoration.


----------

